# Galveston Bay Tx Fishing Report 3-21-10



## Capt. Alan (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi to everyone in Florida! Hope fishing over there is good. Spring is here and we have been on the water for about 2 weeks doing our Spring Break Trips or Family Fun Trips. Every year during March and April we offer discounted trips for families or spring breakers because March and April are consistently windy months for Galveston and the trout bite is not as good as the summer and fall months. We can still fish for trout, but traditionally these spring break trips are great for the kids or individuals that just want to get their line pulled. Usually on these trips you can also fill up an ice chest with whiting, bull croaker, sand trout and puppy drum. You can also catch redfish, sheephead, and oversized drum on these trips. So you can see how these trips are so popular and more and more people every year are booking these fishing trips. Now as for fishing it has been slow to ok all over our bay system. The guides that are strictly fishing for speckled trout have not had a consistent bite. I'm sure some guides are catching tout here and there, but the trout bite has been very though from all the reports I have received. I have had only 2 trout trips this month and on 1 trip we boxed 12 trout and the other we boxed 14 trout. We were using live shrimp under a popping cork. Fishing for trout late in the afternoon has produced the best results. The problem this past week is we have had a strong outgoing tide and the north and northwest winds have made it even worse. Of course when you have very low tides and no good water the fishing suffers. Good news is that the tide has changed and we had a very strong incoming tide saturday and fishing should improved soon. As the water continues to get warmer and we get quality water into our bays, fishing for trout and all other species should be excellent. I will be posting a report every 2-3 weeks so check back for the updates. We will continue to offer our discounted trips until the end of April and we will also be fishing for speckled trout. Until next time, see you on the water.


http://www.galveston-fishing.com
http://www.galvestonbayfishingteam.com


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I lived in Kemah for 2 years for work. Fished from Clear Lake to Matagorda. You guy's have a great fishery and some super nice people!! Hope business is well for you this year.

Do you know Noo-Noo (Capt. Ken Sabin)?? That is one hell of a guide!!


----------

